# Mercury: Kettenstrebenschutz



## Eisenfaust (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo.
Das Bergwerk 'Mercury' hat eine recht eigenwillige Kettenstrebe. Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem guten, guenstigen und farblich passenden Kettenstrebenschutz (vorzugsweise ein verstaerkter Neoprenschutz mit Klettverschluss). Dieser Schutz sollte so ausreichend sein, dass er auch im Berggang ein Aufschlagen der Kette am Yoke verhindern kann. Die meisten Schutzhuellen sind zu lang fuer die recht 'erotisch' aussehende Bergwerkkonstruktion.

Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben, welchen Kettenstrebenschutz man am besten verwenden kann?

Danke,
Gruss Eisenfaust


----------



## Boandl (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Eisenfaust,

kauf dir einen der um die Strebe passt. Kürzen ist kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (19. Februar 2004)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eisenfaust,
> 
> kauf dir einen der um die Strebe passt. Kürzen ist kein Problem.



Schnippeln will ich nicht. Viele hochwertige Strebenschutzmaentelchen haben eine eingenaehte Verstaerkungseinlage, die versteppt ist. Da ich keine Naehmaschine habe, kann ich den Rand auch nicht selber versteppen. Also suche ich nach dem passenden Strebenschutz.

Auf einigen Bildern habe ich ja schon Mercury-MTBs gesehen, nur war der Strebenschutz nicht erkennbar (er war aber angebracht).


----------



## Lumix (19. Februar 2004)

Ich habe die TOP-Lösung!!!

Steinschlagschutzfolie von 3M-Scotch.

Diese Folie ist ca. 0,5-8mm Dick und schmiegt sich super um dir Rundungen. Ich würde ein Bild Posten, brint aber nichts, da sie durchsichtig ist.
Ich setzte diese Folie am ganzen Rad ein, wo es zu Steinschlagschäden kommen kann.

Die Folie ist so dick, um die Energie von anfliegendem Drech und Steinen abzubauen.

Kaufen kannst Du diese Folie von der Rollen in Läden, die Werbebeschriftungen für Autos und Schaufenster machen.

Diese Folie hatte ich 5 Jahre auf der Kettenstrebe meines Hardtrails. Als ich sie a abgezogen habe, war ich platt. Darunter sah der Rahmen wie neu aus.


----------



## elendil (19. Februar 2004)

Ich hab an meinem Mercury die "Alte-Reifen-Version": Stück Reifen zurecht schneiden und mit Kabelbindern befestigen (schnell und einfach, aber hässlich) oder unten zusammen nähen. Wiegt halt je nach Reifen 10-30g mehr als ein Neoprenschutz. 

Kürzen eines Neoprenschutzes ohne Nähen an der Seite geht übrigens auch, hab ich mit einem NC-17 an meinem Fully gemacht. Bis jetzt sehe ich nirgends, dass Nähte aufgehen oder der Schutz nicht richtig hält.


----------



## tomblume (19. Februar 2004)

hi eisenfaust,
herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinem neuen begleiter!

da ich hauptsächlich im gelände fahre, kann ich folgende tips zum schutz deines mercurys geben:

kettenstrebe: schmales Neoprenteil (ich fahre speedstuff)
Sitzstrebe Monostay oben unter der Außenhülle des Schaltzuges: Folie (entweder 3 m oder von Proline)
Dort wo beim Lenkereinschlag der Bremshebel hinkommt: Folie (und Bremshebel nur locker festschrauben !! - sonst evtl. delle bei sturz)
Am Steuerrohr, wo Außenhüllen scheuern können: Folie (ist aber durch die Lage der Führungen kein Problem)
unterrohr oberhalb des Tretlagers ca. 10 cm Folie gegen Steinschläge (falls du´mal an den Gardasee fährst  )
wenn du ein rechtsvornabfahrer bist: linke kettenstrebe, wo die ferse am lack scheuert: folie)
plastikflaschenhalter verwenden.

das mit dem Schaltwerk ist nur bei viergelenkern mit gelenk vor dem ausfallende (horstlink) relevant

das "erotische" Frästeil an der Kettenstrebe ist genau das, warum das mercury so genial ist: es gehen breite reifen durch (2,4 " Racing Ralph) und trotzdem kann sich die kette nicht verklemmen. Einziger Nachteil: Nach vielen Kilo- und Höhenmetern im Dreck wird der Pulverlack an der oberen, äußeren Ecke dünn. Abkleben schwierig,

das mit der bremsleitung kann man auch mit kabelbindern schön lösen. außerdem wirst du dich möglicherweise bald nach einer hs33 sehen. da gibt es keine optimalere befestigung.

viel spaß beim bauen, umbauen und basteln.


----------



## Eisenfaust (19. Februar 2004)

Aloha.

Mein Haendler hat meinen Rahmen schon vorab mit Steinschlagfolie beklebt, sieht genial aus, weil man es eben nicht sieht   

Die ersten Aufkleber zur Leitungs-Scheuern-Praevention habe ich auch schon aufgebracht.  

@tumblume: Danke, einige der kritischen Stellen kannte ich noch nicht, werde mir etwas ueberlegen. Wenn am Yoke wirklich durch Dreckbombardement der Lack duenn wird, dann sollte man vielleicht doch sicherheitshalber mit Klarlack auf der Ecke dem entgegenwirken, oder? 

@Lumix: Ich moechte eigentlich nichts auf die Kettenstrebe kleben. Ein Neoprenschutz ist mir lieber. Ic hwerde mir trotzdem Deine Idee durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Was die Bremsleitungen betrifft: Eine hydraulische Leitung ist ein anderes Problemfeld, da sehe ich ein, dass man diese ohne Gegenhalter anbringen kann. Ich werde wohl noch eine ganze Weile V-Brake fahren, da mich eine Scheibe noch immer nicht vollends ueberzeugt hat (Wartungsarmut, Ausfallsicherheit, aber bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion!). Da ein Stahlseil einen deutlich hoeheren Reibwiderstand an der Aussenhuelleninnenseite hat als eine Hydraulikfluessigkeit, schiebt beim Bremsen das Seil ein wenig an der Aussenhuelle. Diese Kraft nimmt normalerweise der Aussenhuellengegenhalter auf, so dass die Huelle nicht mehr auf das U-Roehrchen schiebt. Da sehe ich ein paar minimale aber reale Probleme. Ausserdem will ich nicht, dass sich die Bremsaussenhuelle durch eine Unachtsamkeit verschiebt. 

Ansonsten bin ich heilfroh, dass noch andere genauso penible sind wie ich ;-)  Der schoene Rahmen ist ja kein Verschleissteil wie die meisten anderen Anbauteile. Aber wisst Ihr was? Wieso habe ich eigentlich meinen Haendler noch nicht gefragt ... 

Dank und Gruss,
Eisenfaust


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. Februar 2004)

Ich habe einen! 'topline', 6 Euro, läuft nach hinten leicht konisch zu und ist (leider) nur aus Neopren. Paßt aber wunderbar um Kettenstrebe und Yoke-Dorn, mit 2,1 Zoll Schwalbe RR Reifen kein Problem. Nur die 2,25 Zoll Fraktion könnte Probleme bekommen, da dann das vordere Ende ständig am Reifen schrubbt. Ein kleiner Kabelbinder sollte/könnte aber für Abhilfe sorgen.

Danke,
Eisenfaust


----------



## CoAXx (16. November 2005)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die TOP-Lösung!!!
> 
> Steinschlagschutzfolie von 3M-Scotch.
> 
> ...




Wow klingt interessant, weiss jemand, wo man diese Folie bestellen kann, oder gibt es sie etwa im Baumarkt? Ich konnte sie leider im Internet nicht finden...


----------

